# Almost got killed today on 183South



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Almost got killed today on 183South*



Jimmy325 said:


> *
> In your definition, tailgating is driving close to the vehicle than what the state law says. In my definition, tailgating is when you deliberately stick your nose right behind another vehicle's rear end trying to pizz them off. So, to you, yes I'm tailgating. To me, no I was not tailgating. You would be wrong to assume that I am tailgating and would put myself and my car at risk.*


Difference in semantics noted, but that is not what I would call tailgating. Pointing to the vehicle code/DL handbook was because of it's use as a common, objective reference point. My definition of tailgating is following so closely that there is not enough space/time to come to a complete stop if the vehicle in front suddenly ran into a brick wall that came out of nowhere.



> *Okay, maybe it wasn't 2.5 seconds, as it seems quite long if I actually count "One thousand one.. one thousand two.."
> But, I was paying attention, just not at the explorer, but at the blind spot. So, once again, no I was not tailgating, but yes it is my fault for not looking in front of me when it's critical that I do.*


You're quite lucky that nothing was beside you as that allowed you to have an escape path. Between following too closely and not paying enough attention to the traffic in front of you, it was the only option you had...and you didn't have control of it. That the path existed is the only reason that you had the opportunity to escape unscathed.



> *You are lucky I am so gentle with you, since I just escaped death today.*


I can hold my own...and, evidently, so can you. :thumbup:


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Admit it Jimmy.....you were looking at a girl.....no one looks to the left for 2.5 seconds.....

And if mirrors are adjusted correctly (not looking back down the side of the car only to see the same thing the rearview mirror sees, peeve.)...but angled out...a simple look to the left or right...just to do a check is all it takes...

But I know it was a girl...

:thumbup:


----------



## Frank///M3 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Jimmy, watch out for SUVs!!!*

Glad you and the M3 are OK. Be careful man, 183 is a horrible drive lately and getting worse. More traffic & SUVs everyday it seems. After living in Austin now for 11 years, I feel like we have some of the best backroads in America, but some of the worst city roads. MoPac, 183, 360, are all death traps! Way to much congestion, and what's up with traffic lights at highway speeds?!?


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

*watch it jimmy.... I happened to me a whle back....*

Be careful with those on ramps on 183 especially with the ones on I-35 around 38th street. Those are worse but at least they are a little better now. Im hitting up Limecreek this weekend if you want to join. E-mail me if you want to come with.. laters


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Jimmy, watch out for SUVs!!!*



Frank///M3 said:


> *Glad you and the M3 are OK. Be careful man, 183 is a horrible drive lately and getting worse. More traffic & SUVs everyday it seems. After living in Austin now for 11 years, I feel like we have some of the best backroads in America, but some of the worst city roads. MoPac, 183, 360, are all death traps! Way to much congestion, and what's up with traffic lights at highway speeds?!? *


Frank,

Thanks.

Yes, that is true. Can't believe there are traffic lights on 360.
Oh, btw, the defensive driving class told us that I-35 stretches from north all the way to Mexico. It's super long, but the most dangerous segment of I-35 is between Airport Blvd. and Congress Ave. something like that. Interesting fact.

And, did you know, by Texas law, if a vehicle approaches you from behind at a faster speed than you, that you HAVE to move over to the right to allow the faster vehicle to pass you even if you are doing above speed limit? Heh.

Jimmy


----------



## Frank///M3 (Apr 8, 2003)

I didn't know about the worst part of I-35 being in Austin, but I guess I can see why. That split, and over and under deal messes me up. As for pulling over to let others pass, yea, I was aware of that, but it never happens in Austin. Up north, people usually pull to the right, or if not you can flash your highs and they'll pull over (like in Europe). Flash your highs in Texas, and duck!! Bullets might start-a-flyin!!


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

*yeah worst part in US*

it is definitley the worst stretch of I-35 in the US. Actually the person who designed it couldn't finish the project way back when they built it and someone had to go in behind him and finish it, thats why it is so messed up. Probably an aggie...


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

The IH-35 golden rule: Avoid it at all costs. :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

I heard the designer was an Aggie, or designers were Aggie's.
I do know the onramps near that section were designed for Ferrari's and Porsche's. Only those cars can get up to speed that fast in such a short stretch.

Marcos, drive this weekend? I pm'ed u, let me check my pm.

Jimmy


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

I just P'med you too. check it.


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

Frank and jpgurl are invited too. PM me or jimmy if your interested...


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Good driving Jimmy.Glad to see that you were able to adjust the M so quickly to get out of that situation.Nothing worse then some idiot who slams on the brakes at the last minute like that.You gotta love the handling of the M3.


----------

